# Pins and Needles



## mrsjoe24 (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm a newer compound target shooter. When trying to learn to transfer to back tension this past week I noticed after a while I was getting quite a lot of pins/needles/numbness. It's arising in my draw arm from the elbow to the shoulder blade. I know there's many possibilities for why this is happening but if anyone has experienced this and could give pointers of what to try to make this not happen I'd appreciate the advice! Thank you..


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

When I had that problem it was because I was drawing with my elbow too high. It resulted in an impingement in my shoulder. My solution was to draw with my elbow a little lower. If this doesn't clear it up in a couple of days, go see a doctor.

Good luck,
Allen


----------



## naptalene (Oct 8, 2012)

I've been getting that!
Mine is a quick blast of it.
So try lower my release elbow as I pull through the draw?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

One coach said to not show your armpit. That seems a little low to me, but it may work for some.

Check out the Olympic archers do it on the World Archery channel on youtube.

Figure out what works for your body. It's different from everyone else's. 

Allen


----------



## Joe Schnur (Mar 22, 2012)

Impingement a likely cause get it looked at nerve damage is not something to play with


----------



## mrsjoe24 (Nov 25, 2014)

Thank you everyone!! I've been practicing with lowering my elbow and it really seems to help. I've only been shooting for about two months so I'm really trying to focus on implementing proper form and movement before bad habits set! I'll be in the mirror practicing drawing my elbow lower. 

Thanks again!

Tiffany


----------

